# 2017 Astrolabacus (2nd generation by Tony Fisher)



## Tony Fisher (Nov 30, 2017)

Moulds and casting have mostly been forgotten these days. This puzzle shows how the process can actually be better than 3D printing or any other DIY technique. I have one on ebay- http://shop.ebay.com/tonyfisher/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------

